# consciousness



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

has anyone else that recovered found it hard as fuck ta deal with going from being intensly overly conscious while dp'd..to regular consciousness..i feel like a zombie and i can't think..when i was dp'd i could think and it was irritating and the thoughts plagued me but atleast they were apparent..i cant THINK at all. i feel slo asa mo and even more dead then i did when i was DP'd i used to notice everything..and now its like i gloss over everythin like its all nothin. anybodeh anybodeh?


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

am i like tha onllllyyy one who had a overly conscious feelin? bog


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

No sweetheart your not the only one. The brief times I came out of d/p was like I was in another world, feelings of a zombie also, something I was not ready to handle.


----------



## Sa\/en (May 21, 2008)

Damn, my experience with DP is exactly the opposite. While DP'd, I don't feel conscious at all; I actually try to avoid thinking to stop the DP from getting worse. When I get out of my DP, I feel conscious, and alive. I find it strange that our symptoms are exactly the opposite...


----------



## crazybeautifulll (May 9, 2008)

its wierd theres like so many differant braaannndss of dp haha.
when i was dp'd i felt super conscious..like i was some alien..i felt like i had much more of a higher conscious then everyone around me so i felt insanly detached..i was so conscious to everything..everything just seemed pointless and had no value..like i saw the trivialness of EVERYTHING..so i couldnt even talk to people..about regular everyday things..i felt like i saw everything that others didnt, and my thoughts BOOMED in my head and were racy and insanly clear to me. but all the thoughts ever were about was my dp..existence..reality..time..my past..identity. 
but then others are feel like a piece of their copnsciousness is cut out and everythings foggy.
freakish O-o


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never had a big shift one way or the other. My coming out of DP has been very slow. I was defintely overly aware when I had it. Especially of people and what was going on on the inside. Then I went through a phase like you said where everything seemed dead and meaningless. I think it's just part of the process. The pendulum has to swing the other way. It can''t just stop int the middle right away. It takes time for it to settle.

Chris


----------

